# Vitamin C Dechlorination



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ooooo im interested at the least !


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Does the vitamin C also address ammonia from chloramines, or does it just neutralize chlorine portion as many conditioner's do?
If chlorine was my only concern,I might just let water set 12 hours, and chlorine would dissipate out, without the need for conditioner's or the vitamin C.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Roadmaster - In my situation it's the chloramines that are the concern. 

Yes, Aeration + Time = No chorine


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Find how much chlorine is In Your water.

It says to dose 1gram for each ppm of chlorine. It might be on the expensive side.


----------



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

000


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

BIG_Z said:


> ....I must be overlooking something crucial here, this topic is on an aquaponics thread, why the need for large frequent water changes in an aquaponic system?.....


Not frequent large W/C just fill ups and top off. On start up consider Nalu86 is running two IBC tank systems. I bleu eve those start out as 300gl containers.?

The point is more about running a food suppling system as organically as possible. When using chemicals use the least "harsh". In some parts of the country the rain water
option is weak either due to amount or quality(acid rain).


----------



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

000


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

BIG_Z said:


> Ahh, that is what I wanted to hear. I used a 50 gallon drum as my gas off tank. Fill it up with tap water and throw a few large air stones in it. You will have fine water in a day or two tops without having to worry about adding anything to your water. For the record you cant call your system organic...caused me all kinds of issues when I tried...Organic can not come in contact with untreated waste (even if it is only fish waste)


chloramine will not dissipate with just aeration. That is the entire point of chloramine systems.

If you're not selling anything you can call it whatever you want.... Raw manure is used ALL the time in organic farms. It just cannot be used 90 days prior to harvest. http://www.ota.com/organic/foodsafety/manure.html

Though the term "organic" can mean a lot of things depending on who says it and what type of product we're talking about.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

BIG_Z said:


> ..... For the record you cant call your system organic...caused me all kinds of issues when I tried...Organic can not come in contact with untreated waste (even if it is only fish waste)


I'm not using the term in a Legal, Governmentally Controlled or Advertising context. I'm using it as common colloquial term. I do believe most reasonably intelligent adults get the point.

The trouble with English is it can get too precise at times. You can't technically call the Aquapoinc System 'natural' either with the use of electrical lighting and pumps.


----------



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

000


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> chloramine will not dissipate with just aeration. That is the entire point of chloramine systems....


Exactly!

That was the reason for the 2nd Quote/Link of the OP


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i haven't had time to research. what is the cost potential of going the ascorbic acid route?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

1 gram ascorbic acid per 1 mg/l chlorine per 100 gallons of water. (From one of those links above.)
That does not sound like much... Lets look at the cost. 

Lets treat 100 gallons of water that tests 1 ppm chlorine from chloramines. 
So, I need 1 gram for each water change. 
A quick look on line found 1 kg of ascorbic acic (loose, not tablets) for $30.00 (I did not look up shipping)
1000 grams for $30.00 = 3 cents per gram
3 cents per 100 gallons. This compares very nicely with the price for Prime or Chloramine Buster. 
Clear Pond site: 16 oz Chloramine Buster treats 8000 gallons for $13.50 (does not include shipping) = 17 cents per 100 gallons. 

At that rate, it looks like Ascorbic acid wins! 
________________________________________

Safe levels? 
At one of those links above it says ascorbic acid is used in aquaculture to treat external problems like injuries to fish at the rate of 50 mg/l. 
lets multiply that out:
50 mg per liter
1000 mg per 200 liters 
1 gram per 53 American gallons 

so the dose of 1 gram per 100 gallons is half of the safe level used for injured fish.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Diana - Thanks for doing the Math. :smile:


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have fun with math!

How is the weather on Omicron Persei 8?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Diana said:


> ....How is the weather on Omicron Persei 8?



Late night and early morning low clouds
with a chance of fog
chance of showers into the afternoon
with variable high cloudiness
and gusty winds, gusty winds
at times around the corner of
Sunset and Alvorado
things are tough all over
when the thunder storms start
increasing over the southeast
and south central portions
of my apartment, I get upset
and a line of thunderstorms was
developing in the early morning
ahead of a slow moving coldfront
cold blooded
with tornado watches issued shortly
before noon Sunday, for the areas
including, the western region
of my mental health
and the northern portions of my
ability to deal rationally with my
disconcerted precarious emotional
situation, it's cold out there
colder than a ticket taker's smile
at the Ivar Theatre, on a Saturday night
flash flood watches covered the
southern portion of my disposition
there was no severe weather well
into the afternoon, except for a lone gust of
wind in the bedroom
in a high pressure zone, covering the eastern
portion of a small suburban community
with a 103 and millibar high pressure zone
and a weak pressure ridge extending from
my eyes down to my cheeks cause since
you left me baby
and put the vice grips on my mental health
well the extended outlook for an
indefinite period of time until you
come back to me baby is high tonight
low tomorrow, and precipitation is
expected.

Other than that, it's pretty nice here.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Roadmaster - In my situation it's the chloramines that are the concern.
> 
> Yes, Aeration + Time = No chorine


+1, Just Say No to Vitamin C


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

WONDERFUL!
i might have to go this route. i do't much care for the dechlorinator sulfur smell. i wonder if ascorbic acid will be the same?

oh and as said before. thanks diana for the math display!
math bores me to the core, i'd rather build a tool that calculates the distance from here to the moon using a system of weights and scales, if that were even possible
i however appreciate its uses, and what can be done with it. i just gota be really needing the information it supplies to do it


----------

